# Men, drinking beer is BAD for you!



## ReformedWretch (Aug 25, 2005)

Since you won't listen to my holdover arguments from my evangelical days. (Oh and no offense ladies!!)


----------



## Solo Christo (Aug 25, 2005)

Hee hee, *sip*.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> Hee hee, *sip*.



-Deleted-


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 25, 2005)

Does this look like I'm turning into a girl?






Oh well....more for me...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 25, 2005)

I quit. I like being a man. I do get all those symptoms. The right side of my brain starts thinking it is connected to the left. And the left side starts thinking it is connected to the right. I am not drinking beer again. 

I am sticking with Wiskey and Vodka.


----------



## just_grace (Aug 25, 2005)

*Problem...*

I think its something that needs to be addressed on this board.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Aug 25, 2005)

Becoming women or the drinking?


----------



## just_grace (Aug 25, 2005)

*Glorification..*



> _Originally posted by Abd_Yesua_alMasih_
> Becoming women or the drinking?



Both


----------



## Average Joey (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Adam.That was hilarious!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 26, 2005)

Hmm, I think historically the temperance movement and women's rights movement were twin sisters with essentially the same ideology. 

[Edited on 8-26-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## crhoades (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Hmm, I think historically the temperance movement and women's rights movement were twin sisters with essential the same ideology.



Are you sure or is it the beer talking?


----------



## Augusta (Aug 26, 2005)

So what happens to women when they drink beer?? Will it make us rational?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



A Coyote Ugly bartender once told me that....


----------



## crhoades (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> So what happens to women when they drink beer?? Will it make us rational?



Nope...that takes whiskey! [dodges empty bottles being thrown at him] 

Just kidding. My wife is one of the most rational people I know - except for marrying and putting up with me...I just had to take your bait!


----------



## Augusta (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## crhoades (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



I must confess that I have been to Nashville's Coyote Ugly bar. It was with our business for an after sales meeting get together. Licentiousness would be a good word for it...Won't go back. 

There is however an awesome new store that opened up on my way home from work. Olde World, Leaf and Ale. Walk in humidor, Great Beer selection (tried Belhaven Scottish Ale - YUM!) and a room with manly leather chairs and a big screen plasma tv. where you can smoke and drink your purchases. Told my wife that I might make it home from work late occasionally...

[Edited on 8-26-2005 by crhoades]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> I must confess that I have been to Nashville's Coyote Ugly bar. It was with our business for an after sales meeting get together. Licentiousness would be a good word for it...Won't go back.



I was just kiddin' about Coyote Ugly. Places like that and Hooters are to be avoided at all costs, in my opinion. 



> There is however an awesome new store that opened up on my way home from work. Olde World, Leaf and Ale. Walk in humidor, Great Beer selection (tried Belhaven Scottish Ale - YUM!) and a room with manly leather chairs a big screen where you can smoke and drink your purchases. Told my wife that I might make it home from work late occasionally...



Sounds delightful!


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 26, 2005)

I posted a link on here a while back that showed how feminism ruined American beer--it introduced LIGHT BEER!


----------



## Poimen (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Man! I know where I'm going for my next holiday...


----------



## BrianBowman (Aug 26, 2005)

> There is however an awesome new store that opened up on my way home from work. Olde World, Leaf and Ale. Walk in humidor, Great Beer selection (tried Belhaven Scottish Ale - YUM!)



Belhaven Scottish Ale ROCKS, but my all time favorite is North Carolina's own "Red Oak" (see www.redoakbrewery.com). I plan to make a "side trip" there tomorrow while taking my wife on trip for her School!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> 
> 
> > There is however an awesome new store that opened up on my way home from work. Olde World, Leaf and Ale. Walk in humidor, Great Beer selection (tried Belhaven Scottish Ale - YUM!)
> ...



Brian,

Have you ever visited the The Fox and Hound English Pub? It may be closed now (not sure) but that's where I used to go when I lived in Cary.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 26, 2005)

Does Light Beer have more feminine hormones? Is that why it tastes so bad?


----------



## BrianBowman (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> ...



Went there a time or two in the 93-94 time frame. It has closed an now there is another place there - not nearly so "gentlemanly" I only live about 5 miles (further SW in Apex) from where it was located. The new place serves Red Oak, but features mostly INCREDIBLY LOUD 70's/80's HEAVY rock on the house system. That, the drunks, and middle-aged women trying to look like 20-something Tennis stars make it a real adventure for the "mature disscussions of Reformed Theology" that we have there.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> Brian,
> 
> Have you ever visited the The Fox and Hound English Pub? It may be closed now (not sure) but that's where I used to go when I lived in Cary.



Went there a time or two in the 93-94 time frame. It has closed an now there is another place there - not nearly so "gentlemanly" I only live about 5 miles (further SW in Apex) from where it was located. The new place serves Red Oak, but features mostly INCREDIBLY LOUD 70's/80's HEAVY rock on the house system. That, the drunks, and middle-aged women trying to look like 20-something Tennis stars make it a real adventure for the "mature disscussions of Reformed Theology" that we have there. [/quote]

Hey, I was at the Fox and Hound in 93-94 too! It's nice to have a good decent pub to retire to for "mature discussions of Reformed Theology." Rock music has its place I think but for Puritan-style fellowship I find classical most conducive. In the words of G.K. Chesteron: "Will someone take me to a pub?" 

Puritan Backroom

Covenanter Hotel, Restaurant & Bar


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 26, 2005)

For our Puritan brethren who choose to abstain:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2007)

American Evangelicalism, Light Beer, and Reformed Theology


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 15, 2007)

I've always know that beer was bad for you. That's why I drink scotch!


----------



## Richard King (Feb 15, 2007)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> Does this look like I'm turning into a girl?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 15, 2007)

I love the PB for threads like this. You guys crack me up.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 15, 2007)

I once knew a guy who chased a perfectly good single malt shot with Budweiser, but then his theology was suspect as well...


----------



## turmeric (Feb 15, 2007)

Guys, please, PLEASE, don't drink light beer! It's an offense against Christian love. And Miller perpetrates higher life stuff...


----------



## Magma2 (Feb 15, 2007)

Poimen said:


> No! It's *gulp*






No, it's Guinness.


----------



## lv1nothr (Feb 15, 2007)

houseparent said:


> Since you won't listen to my holdover arguments from my evangelical days. (Oh and no offense ladies!!)



Not to mention that it apparently throws your fashion sense way off!! Nice hat!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 15, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Guys, please, PLEASE, don't drink light beer! It's an offense against Christian love. And Miller perpetrates higher life stuff...


I just bought a case of Sam Adams Lite. It tastes good




and the regular beer goes right to my thighs!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 15, 2007)

Texans are familiar with Shiner Bock, a Lone Star treat, the best inexpensive domestic beer on the market in my opinion.


----------

